# Short term rental



## Todd8 (Feb 17, 2014)

Hey guys

Does anyone have any experience in securing a short term rental from overseas? 

I am looking at moving to Adelaide 1-2 months before my partner and kids come over. My plan is to get a 1 bed studio or unit for about a month or so and in that time find the right house in right area. Are rental companies ok with this if you can show employment contract etc?

Thanks


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

Todd8 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Does anyone have any experience in securing a short term rental from overseas?
> 
> ...


Hi Todd
Look for short term holiday leasing, it is a bit dearer but has little in the way of conditions to meet.
Standard residential leases are for 6 months.


----------



## Todd8 (Feb 17, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Todd
> Look for short term holiday leasing, it is a bit dearer but has little in the way of conditions to meet.
> Standard residential leases are for 6 months.


Thanks Steve, will look into it.


----------



## Garth (Apr 3, 2014)

google Air Bnb. Short term rentals - furnished. Well priced.


----------



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

aussiesteve said:


> Hi Todd
> Look for short term holiday leasing, it is a bit dearer but has little in the way of conditions to meet.
> Standard residential leases are for 6 months.


Standart residential leases can be for just 6 months? Is that quite common? That would be great, as I think we would need 6 months to get our head straight and know where we want to buy... Cheers for this!


----------

